
Codinghorror gone from Twitter? - andomar
The twitter page for coding horror (Jeff Atwood) seems to be gone? “This account doesn&#x27;t exist“ https:&#x2F;&#x2F;mobile.twitter.com&#x2F;codinghorror<p>Anyone know what’s up?  I’ve been following his RSS feed since he founded stack overflow.
======
davidcelis
he had a bad take:
[https://twitter.com/adereth/status/916441804722995200](https://twitter.com/adereth/status/916441804722995200)

people tried to tell him he was wrong and his own response was to die on that
hill and then suspend/delete his account

~~~
ahoka
Wow Twitter became much a worse SJW echo chamber since the last time I have
checked.

~~~
Tomte
Twitter has all kinds of echo chambers: left wing, right wing, neonazi,
whatever.

People self-organize into those, so everyone tends to be a member in one.

------
taytus
He is back, at least temporarily.

